# URGENT MY RABBIT ISNT pooping. (UPDATE)SHE IS STARTING TO POOP



## adorable (Dec 17, 2011)

I notice that one of my rabbit isnt pooping. I cleaned out her tray yesturday and there isnt not one poop berry in there. I gave her some hay and she just sits there. Her food isnt moving in her gut. I do know that she will die if i dont do something. BUt what. I need help fast.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't know much about rabbits (even though I have a buck) but I'm guessing you can give her a probiotic to get her gut working.


----------



## adorable (Dec 17, 2011)

UPDATE....I just gave her a crushed up tums mixed in water in a syringe. I forced in her . Her belly is very big. I massage it to try to get the air out. I am giving her an hour and go back and check on her again. Giving more water in a syringe. I am trying to safe this rabbit. Should i try something else. ? Or maybe another tums.I think she is bloated. I have to get that gas out.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 17, 2011)

I only know about goats but sometimes baking soda and a small amount of water takes care of bloat.

Be careful with a rabbit though because you may want to give a small amount of baking soda.


----------



## adorable (Dec 17, 2011)

I was thinking of that thanks. My husband went into town to get some yogurt. I will put some baking soda in it .


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 17, 2011)

I am not sure if I would have done the tums, unless you know for sure they can have them. I know it will make a birds tummy explode because they can't pass gas. Sorry I don't have anything else that you can try, I don't know much about rabbits and bloating.


----------



## adorable (Dec 17, 2011)

I just gave her gas x tablet. I am waiting an hour and giving her another dose. Hoping by morning she would of eaten her hay. I have been massage her belly.


----------



## secuono (Dec 17, 2011)

Will she eat some grass?


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you sure it's bloat?  Could maybe be an obstruction.  Like a hair ball?  

My only suggestion with a bunny that's not pooping is to see a Rabbit Vet.  All I know is that when a bunny is sick, they will not show how sick they are until it's way into the illness.  And not pooping is serious.  

Wishing you luck with your sick bunny.  

K


----------



## adorable (Dec 18, 2011)

Being commercial i dont bring them o the vet. I go to the vet to get meds. If they will sell to me. Other than that i try myself. I dont want any rude comments about not bring her to the vets.I have to check on her this morning to see if she ate anything throught the night. I will be givng her mineral oils morning and tonight. She still fights with me to take her out of the cage. WHich is a good thing/ MY fingers are cross for her eating .

For the bloating, Yes she was. She isnt anymore. The gas x worked, If things are not moveing in the gut. It builds up gas. Rabbits are allot like horses. If you can give meds to a horse. You can most of the time give it to a rabbit.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

adorable said:
			
		

> Being commercial i dont bring them o the vet. I go to the vet to get meds. If they will sell to me. Other than that i try myself. I dont want andy rude comments about not bring her to the vets.I have to check on her this morning to see if she ate anything throught the night. I will be givng her mineral oils morning and tonight. She still fights with me to take her out of the cage. WHich is a good thing/ MY fingers are cross for her eating .


No rude comments here.  Understand commercial.  Hoping the mineral oils help.  And continuing to fight you is a good sign.  Fingers crossed for you.

K


----------



## adorable (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks. I need it.


----------



## adorable (Dec 18, 2011)

I gave her a tablespoon of heavy mineral oil. At half hour she started to nibble her hay. Yaa. I hope she continues. I give water to her about every hour or so. Tonight she will get another tablespoon of mineral oil. I have to go to town and pick up some Kift. It is a heavy probitics. (sp.) Liquid form. I will give that to her later.Then i will leave her alone for the night. Looks like it is improving a little bit. But no poop. There will be no poop for a few days.If i can get her to eat a bit more. Still not peeing either.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

adorable said:
			
		

> I gave her a tablespoon of heavy mineral oil. At half hour she started to nibble her hay. Yaa. I hope she continues. I give water to her about every hour or so. Tonight she will get another tablespoon of mineral oil. I have to go to town and pick up some Kift. It is a heavy probitics. (sp.) Liquid form. I will give that to her later.Then i will leave her alone for the night. Looks like it is improving a little bit. But no poop. There will be no poop for a few days.If i can get her to eat a bit more. Still not peeing either.


You got her eating a bit.  Sounds like the heavy mineral oil is doing something.  Keeping my fingers crossed.  Hopefully you will see those litte "forget me nots" as my DH calls them.  Amazing how much we wish for poop when there is none being produced.  

K


----------



## adorable (Dec 18, 2011)

Amazing how much we wish for poop when there is none being produced.

That is so true. She isnt eating per say. Just i say her eating the romaine lettuce and a little nibble of the hay. I didnt see her doing it since. But i am not in the barn all day either. I just came back from giving her some probiiotic fermented milk, It has a billion bacteria per 100 ml. She got a full dose of it. she wasnt to happy with me. I bought more romaine lettuce as i gave all i had. I am trying to space it apart of each other as i give her stuff. She is still fighting me . Still good. NOt drinking on her own yet.another does of mineral oil at supper time.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

adorable said:
			
		

> Amazing how much we wish for poop when there is none being produced.
> 
> That is so true. She isnt eating per say. Just i say her eating the romaine lettuce and a little nibble of the hay. I didnt see her doing it since. But i am not in the barn all day either. I just came back from giving her some probiiotic fermented milk, It has a billion bacteria per 100 ml. She got a full dose of it. she wasnt to happy with me. I bought more romaine lettuce as i gave all i had. I am trying to space it apart of each other as i give her stuff. She is still fighting me . Still good. NOt drinking on her own yet.another does of mineral oil at supper time.


Sorry, went back and re-read your post about eating.  Wishful thinking on my part, I guess.   

Hoping the probiotic fermented milk works.  Sometime we have to do something that doesn't make them happy for their own good.  

Please keep us posted.  Hoping for the best.

K


----------



## adorable (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, here is another update. She ate a little bit of an apple and half of a leaf of romaine lettuce. It is a start. I am very excited about it. She isnt out of the woods yet. But at least it is something. And she is also starting to groom herself. ... I gave the second dose of heavy mineral oil. In a few hours i will give her more the milk. THen that is it for the night. Start all  over again  tomorrow.


----------



## adorable (Dec 19, 2011)

she is still with me and she nibbles on some hay . Not allot . She still isnt drinking . still giving the mineral oil and yogurt milk. That is about all i can do for her. THis might take a while or not work at all. As soon i see some poop then i will stop with mineral oil . Hoping she makes it that far.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 20, 2011)

adorable said:
			
		

> she is still with me and she nibbles on some hay . Not allot . She still isnt drinking . still giving the mineral oil and yogurt milk. That is about all i can do for her. THis might take a while or not work at all. As soon i see some poop then i will stop with mineral oil . Hoping she makes it that far.


How did your doe do over the night?  Hope she's eating and definitely pooping.  

K


----------



## adorable (Dec 20, 2011)

She ate some hay threw the night and did drink a little of water. She also pee. I thought great it is a start so i stopped forcing water as she is drinking on her own now. THat was about 7am this morning.At 10 am i was done cleaning everyones trays.I went back over to her to see if she drank anymore water and i notice some poop on top of the wire. It was a little long to be able to go threw the wire so i grabbed and put it in the garbage so she wouldnt get it over herself. I was jumping up and down. i was so happy... I wasnt so happy to see a rabbit poop before. Right then and there i new there is a very good chance of her surviving. My hard work is paying off . I stopped the mineral oil and only giveing one dose a day of the Milk stuff for bacteria in her stomach. SHe isnt eating any pellets , Just some romaine lettuce and a little hay. I am going to give her a piece of apple tonight. I also stopped giveing the ACV in her water as i dont think she really likes it. It might of been the whole thing that started all of this. If a rabbit goes off its water it will not eat. I will know if her water intakes gets better than i think it is the acv . But i really will not know that for sure.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 20, 2011)

I would hold off on the apple for now. It has pectin in it which can be constipating.  Wait until she is pooping regularly.


----------



## adorable (Dec 20, 2011)

oK.,Will do that. I was going to do it because it has no starch and has moister. But i will hold off.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 21, 2011)

How's Grumpy Doe doing? 

And Ear Mite Cali?



K


----------



## adorable (Dec 22, 2011)

I am not to sure who you are talking to (ms.research)

My doe is still not to her normal self. Very little poop. But still drinking and eating hay. She is hanging in there. I stopped all treatment.Sometimes to much of a  good thing turns  bad. So i didnt want to over do it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

adorable said:
			
		

> I am not to sure who you are talking to (ms.research)
> 
> My doe is still not to her normal self. Very little poop. But still drinking and eating hay. She is hanging in there. I stopped all treatment.Sometimes to much of a  good thing turns  bad. So i didnt want to over do it.


So sorry for creating confusion adorable.  Asking about a rabbit that's not even yours.  Ear mites was another poster's rabbit.  

So glad to hear your doe is hanging in there.   Understand about good things turning bad.  Smart move to just to wait now and see how she does.  

K


----------



## adorable (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, i thought if anyone was wondering if the doe lived or not. She LIved. I can honestly say that i saved her. She is going to the bathroom just like normal. Eating her pellets and drinking like no tomorrow. I am not to sure which one worked or maybe a combination of the milk and mineral oil. Anyways that i am so proud of myself had to share the end results.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 28, 2011)

adorable said:
			
		

> Well, i thought if anyone was wondering if the doe lived or not. She LIved. I can honestly say that i saved her. She is going to the bathroom just like normal. Eating her pellets and drinking like no tomorrow. I am not to sure which one worked or maybe a combination of the milk and mineral oil. Anyways that i am so proud of myself had to share the end results.


  Good for you.  Isn't it a great feeling when that happens?


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

Congratulations!  So great to hear.  Yes, it is a big deal saving a animal.  And you did great!  So self satisfying.  

Good for you.  Definitely should be proud.

K


----------



## adorable (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad you were able to save your rabbit. Gas X works well for rabbit bloat, as does baby gas drops, really any kind of simethicone. If you ever experience this again, you can try ProBios paste instead of the mineral oil and milk/yogurt stuff. Rabbits really should not have any kind of dairy products. The paste has all the bacteria needed and they usually just about suck it out of the tube. That, hay and fresh clean water is usually all it will take if you catch it soon enough. So glad your bunny is doing better!


----------



## adorable (Jan 6, 2012)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Glad you were able to save your rabbit. Gas X works well for rabbit bloat, as does baby gas drops, really any kind of simethicone. If you ever experience this again, you can try ProBios paste instead of the mineral oil and milk/yogurt stuff. Rabbits really should not have any kind of dairy products. The paste has all the bacteria needed and they usually just about suck it out of the tube. That, hay and fresh clean water is usually all it will take if you catch it soon enough. So glad your bunny is doing better!


THanks.And where do i find that. ?Probios paste.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 6, 2012)

adorable said:
			
		

> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any feed store should have it. I get mine at Tractor Supply. I get the smaller syringe and they get 2gm twice a day. the plunger is calibrated so that you can dose it correctly.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 6, 2012)

If you cant find it, ask for help.  I have two farm stores that I frequent.  One puts the probios in the "cattle" section and the other puts it in the "equine" section.

In the "goat" section, there is....NOTHING.  sigh.


----------



## adorable (Jan 7, 2012)

ok, i will ask. thanks.


----------

